# My new handmade enclosure.



## Bones1991 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys !

All those questions that i have asked have paid off. I just what to show her off!

She started looking like this



She now looks like this


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 25, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Bones1991 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks mate. Proud of it but would pay someone to do it if i had to do it again


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 25, 2014)

No you wouldn't. Think how much easier it would be the next time.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesum job


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 26, 2014)

hey Bones great job mate....is that your first attempt,well even better if it is..well done..


----------



## Bones1991 (Jan 27, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> hey Bones great job mate....is that your first attempt,well even better if it is..well done..



Yer mate first time doing anything like this! I hope my atherton likes it hahaha


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice job. There's nothing like doing it yourself except for the 1st time the snake goes in & spends an hour or so checking out it's new home.
It's better than tv i reckon.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 27, 2014)

When I first saw the thread I thought it said husband enclosure:lol:

Anyway looking good. Better than I could do


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 27, 2014)

Bones1991 said:


> Yer mate first time doing anything like this! I hope my atherton likes it hahaha


well great job..and didnt you know when you build a big enclosure your snake wont use all of it.it will just pick a corner and stay there lol..only for a little while...


----------



## Bones1991 (Jan 27, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> well great job..and didnt you know when you build a big enclosure your snake wont use all of it.it will just pick a corner and stay there lol..only for a little while...



Yer i did but the tv cabinet was free and was a good size for my room. Plus i wanted him to free and be able to stretch out and not be confined.


----------



## burnsie1990 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks awesome! I'm a few days away from starting a very similar build, just waiting to move into my new place before I get started. 
Hope mines turns out half as good as that mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great, although to me hand made is making something from scratch. This is a great conversion though. I hand made a viv last year. Carved from a single piece of wood


----------

